
Intermittent living; the use of ancient challenges as a vaccine - asdfasdfdavid
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0306987718305723?via%3Dihub
======
asdfasdfdavid
Paper discusses how intermittent cold, heat, fasting, dehydration, lack of O2,
too much CO2, together with stresses from phytochemicals in multiple food
products, can improve overall health.

